# MySQL Connector / MXJ



## ghost (1. Feb 2005)

Hat irgendwer schon Erfahrungen mit diesem Connector oder kann mir wer sagen wo ich Infos und / oder Beispiele zu diesem Connector finde?


----------



## foobar (1. Feb 2005)

Das ist der JDBC-Treiber von Mysql.
Was ist denn das Problem?


----------



## ghost (1. Feb 2005)

Ich wollte wissen, was der unterschied zum Connector/J ist und wie man ihn ( den MXJ ) verwendet?


----------

